# Coralife bulb 6500k



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

I am on the lookout for 6500k Coralife CFL bulbs 55W with straight pins. The actinic ones that came with the fixure died.

I saw some at BA but they are like $55. Is that the right price or can I find something cheaper?

Thanks.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Look for the bulbs at electrical supply stores, on line or brick and mortar. Those made by the major manufacturers and branded as such tend to be much cheaper, like under $15.


----------

